# How to use a Cincinnati Drill pointer?



## Charley Davidson (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm having no luck finding a manual or any info on this machine. I need to know how to set the drill stop for different dia. drill bits. I believe the one in it is a homemade piece and not the original. I would think the original had some type of markings on it for setting up for various drill dia.. Any of you ever use one of these or familiar with them?

It's a Cincinnati Drill Sharpener Type:172


----------



## ScrapMetal (Aug 12, 2013)

Have you tried to contact these guys yet? - http://www.cincinnatielectrical.com/cet_info.html

I see a "Type 172 Dry Grinder" listed there - http://www.cincinnatielectrical.com/page11.html




Hope that helps,

-Ron


----------



## Charley Davidson (Aug 12, 2013)

ScrapMetal said:


> Have you tried to contact these guys yet? - http://www.cincinnatielectrical.com/cet_info.html


Sent them an email a week ago from their site but no reply



ScrapMetal said:


> I see a "Type 172 Dry Grinder" listed there - http://www.cincinnatielectrical.com/page11.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is just a sales pamphlet no instructions on using it, Benny brought me a copyof this a week ago.
Guess I'll try calling them.

Thanks, Charley


----------



## bcall2043 (Aug 19, 2013)

In case anyone is interested and is following this topic. 

I gave Charley a hard copy of the following attached PDF file description for an earlier version of a drill grinder similar to the one he has. It is from a really neat book International Library of Technology 350, a series of textbooks. The version I got covers, gear calculations, gear cutting, grinding, and toolmaking. Wish I had the complete set. It dates back to 1924 when "toolmaking" meant making the cutting tools you needed such as taps, thread dies, reamers, broaches, and such, not just work holding fixtures.
View attachment Drill Grinder - Old Design.pdf


The missing paragraph ending from the last page is as follows:

"_can be made with very little loss of time, and a perfectly symmetrical drill point is assured. A machine of this type will grind drills ranging from 1/2 inch to 2 1/2 inches in diameter_".

It got us closer to knowing how the drill grinder should work but we discovered his has some adjustments not mentioned and he is still waiting on info from the manufacturer. 


Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------

